# NREMT Basic Employment after failing!



## BrianReno58 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok..I finished my EMT-B class back in July and took my NREMT back in Sept. When I got my results back, I found out that I failed. However, I got above passing in everything besides cardiology! My question is since I failed the NREMT one time would it hurt my chances for employment after I pass? I dont know if EMS services actually look at your NREMT testing history or not. I finished at the top of my class and love EMS, I spent about 50 hours a week on ride alongs while in class and fell in love with everthing involved in EMS. I re-take the NREMT on Jan.25th and study about 4-6 hours a night (No joke)...Hope everything works out this time!


----------



## medicdan (Dec 31, 2011)

No, ambulance services do not (and cannot) look at how many times you take the NR, as long as you eventually pass. They simply don't care-- if you pass, you have met the minimum requirements for state certification.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 31, 2011)

Do you ask your doctor what his ranking was in med school or do you just call him Doctor?

Do you ask a lawyer how many times he failed the bar or do you just care that he is legally a lawyer?

All ambulance services want to know is do you have a state patch/card that makes you legal. No one cares how many times it took you to get there, I have never heard of anyone even asking and I know of no way for them to ever find out either. That is your personal information.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

I have heard of services asking for class transcripts. Only for medic though. 

If you failed in July why did you wait 6 months to retest? Not very conducive to boosting your chances...


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I have heard of services asking for class transcripts. Only for medic though.
> 
> If you failed in July why did you wait 6 months to retest? Not very conducive to boosting your chances...



Class transcripts is different than attempts at NREMT testing....

And again, no one has access to that information besides yourself (I mean in the sense of releasing the details).


----------



## mpena (Dec 31, 2011)

Just take it easy and retake ASAP! Dial back the studying just a notch as well, if you just failed cardio is it necessary to flood your brain with everything? You'll do fine, you know the answers.. don't over think the question and use your instinctive answer and try not to debate too long on the multiple choices. Oh, and yea services won't ask you how many times you tested just as long as you pass.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

Mr. BrianReno you wouldn't happen to be in Reno, NV would you?


----------



## BrianReno58 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies...I actually took my Test in September and failed. Then I waited for 3 months to schedule for current retake due to taking a higher position at my current job which took up most of my time. Also, I'm studying that much because you never know what they're going to ask you on NREMT. I took a quiz yesterday and it asked me what the thin membrane covering the eye was???? I put sclera, but it was conjunctiva. I don't remember going over eye anatomy in class!!!! I dont know why they put questions that we don't really cover on that test I took a practice test today and made a 94% and scored high in each category..So we'll see what happens-I actually live in the east coast


----------



## WickedGood (Jan 1, 2012)

In my state what grade/percentage you got on the state test follows you around for ever on the state data page.  Anyone can look it up.  It will also show how many times you took the state test to pass.
So you may never know where your MD or Lawyer stood in their class but here you will also know how close your EMT came to failing.  LOL


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jan 1, 2012)

*Maybe not the NR but..*

Iowa used to list on the state website how many times you were enrolled in, failed, failed to complete, were kicked out ect ect.. for paramedic programs. So lets say you dropped out of a paramedic program in 2006, failed one in 2008, and completed a program in 2010, it would list you as this

 Jon Doe (County) (current service) (license #) (exp date) (endorsements)
2006  - (potential license # here) Incomplete
2008  - (potential license # here) Fail
2010  - (potential license # here) Pending[if you have not yet tested NR]
2010  - (potential license # here) Complete[if you have tested and passed NR]

They no longer list it this way though. It changed about a year ago.


----------

